# Nice friendly people



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

I asked one of the local shops where I could buy a small table for use as a computer desk.

He said that the open market on Sunday might have a used one and he walked me there. They had lots of furniture which looked really high quality and was probably quite cheap but they didn't have anything suitable. We did see something that a vendor was using to put some of his goods on but the guy didn't want to sell it.

The guy that walked me there says that there is another place but it's not within walking distance but he said that he will drive me there tomorrow.


----------



## globalfamily (Aug 12, 2013)

That has been my general experience here too, extremely friendly and helpful. As the one fellow I met here said to me, the average Portuguese may not generally have a lot of money, but they have a lot of fun, they love paperwork and they love helping foreigners, just not each other. Great country.


----------



## globalfamily (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Redbourn,

If you don't mind my asking, did you find our apartment through an agency or a site like OLX or by word of mouth. 

I am looking around, and ave found so many avenues to explore with hundreds of apartments if not thousands, just interested in knowing if there is a suggested site etc.

Many Thanks,


----------



## redbourn (May 8, 2013)

globalfamily said:


> Hi Redbourn,
> 
> If you don't mind my asking, did you find our apartment through an agency or a site like OLX or by word of mouth.
> 
> ...


I looked on the internet for apartments in Lisbon, but wrote in Portuguese (you can easily use Google translate for simple things if you don't know Portuguese) because it brings up different ads. 

Then I sent an email to a few agents telling them what I wanted, and some replied.

If you're thinking at Lisbon, then I will let you have the contact details for the agent who's a really nice and very helpful guy.

This is a great time for a long term rental because the tourist season is pretty much over.

Michael


----------

